# Stahls� Offers �Making Apparel With Your Laser Cutter 101� Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers ‘Making Apparel With Your Laser Cutter 101’ Video*

Laser cutters have a lot to offer garment decorators in terms of speeding production, reducing costs and enabling them to create outstanding graphics with unique effects. In this video of a recent live class, Stahls’ TV educator Josh Ellsworth shows some of the many ways a laser cutter can help increase apparel business profits. 

The recorded session explains process basics and the advantages laser cutting offers in creating garment graphics, including how it can make transfers easier to weed and align and facilitate detail work. You’ll learn about flock, hologram and reflective materials and finishes, as well as standard types of laser cutting, such as die-cutting, kiss-cutting and etching, in an apparel graphics context. 

Step-by-step demonstrations highlight techniques like creating twill appliqués, layering and more. You’ll even explore using raster ablation, or etching, on twill and transfer materials to create unique photographic effects; provide added dimension; and more easily deal with extreme detail applications such as tagless inside garment labels. 

Plus you’ll see how to set up artwork for the process using CadworxLIVE® online design software. Tips and techniques are offered that will help current laser-cutter owners to maximize their ROI and enable those considering adding the process to make better-informed purchases. To view the video, go to Making Apparel with Your Laser Cutter 101 | STAHLS' TV.

“Making Apparel With Your Laser Cutter 101” is one of many archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

